# Abba



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking back on it and listening to all the tunes. The lyrics, the structures. This was a great band that had a lot of hits. Great singers, great composers.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

+1 well crafted Swedish pop. There's much more to them than modular furniture and meatballs!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I was born in '73 so was young when ABBA was huge, but I remember for some reason my parents throwing parties and cranking ABBA.........like those "childhood memories" things. So now whenever I hear them I smile and think of them. (my family that is).


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Lots of great, catchy, feel good tunes from them. I like to crank them up when I'm vacuuming. Seriously!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looking back on it and listening to all the tunes. The lyrics, the structures. This was a great band that had a lot of hits. Great singers, great composers.


One of my favourite older groups. Those gals could really sing. Some of their stage clothing like the one with the cats on it, also got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Pop rock doesn't get nearly the respect it deserves.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the two males had kind of frightening fashion sense (hey...i should talk!!!), but the music was amazing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...the two males had kind of frightening fashion sense (hey...i should talk!!!), but the music was amazing.


come on Dave, you mean to say you never had one of these jump suits for stage back in the day?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

My sister into them a LOT in their Prime....only thing i liked about ABBA back then was the 2 hot singers...aahaha..but now i see they were a great Pop Band that still gets a LOAD of airplay


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

We play a lot of their hits and still get the crowd moving and you cant argue with that.


----------

